# Who has a non-anthro fursona?



## BasementRaptor42 (Jan 29, 2010)

Just curious, and wondering who does?

Mods, I apologize in advance if there's already a thread like this.


----------



## SpartaDog (Jan 29, 2010)

TEEEEECHNICALLY Mavain is a Naga, not an anthro snake.

My old 'sona was a feral wolf.

I think Kyoht's pseudo-fursona is a feral aye-aye.

A lot more Deviantart fursonas are feral than here, I think.


----------



## quayza (Jan 29, 2010)

Have both. (Avatar)


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 29, 2010)

Can bears be anthro? @.@


----------



## quayza (Jan 29, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> Can bears be anthro? @.@



Yeah.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 29, 2010)

quayza said:


> Yeah.


I mean, I'd consider them already somewhat "anthro", considering they can stand on their hind legs.


----------



## Lobar (Jan 29, 2010)

My character is a non-anthro squirrel.

He does have a human morph, though, 'cuz it's hard to be that tiny all the time.  But morphing takes effort, tiny is the "default".


----------



## Zydala (Jan 29, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> I mean, I'd consider them already somewhat "anthro", considering they can stand on their hind legs.



The root Anthro literally means "man" so I don't think they're actually anthro. Unless you can prove they belong in the family _hominidae_


----------



## Pavi (Jan 30, 2010)

My fursona's a feral. 
I've tried her being anthro, but it just didn't feel right.


----------



## TheHowlingDragon (Feb 1, 2010)

all of my characters except for tikal fangsong are feral.


----------



## Bir (Feb 1, 2010)

Wait, so now "feral" means non-anthro? That's silly. As far as I know, "feral" means "Wild."

So in my opinion, my fursonas are "feral" anthros, because they are both wild animals. I however, do have a "quad" fursona, which I am still developing.


----------



## Aurali (Feb 1, 2010)

ME! I'm six inches tall and nom everything.


----------



## Duality Jack (Feb 1, 2010)

Human and feral forms no anthro.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Feb 1, 2010)

I switch between my fursona and an anime-styled version of my real self.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Feb 1, 2010)

I have Dire, and then a multitude of 'other' characters, most of which fall under the same main character, Jessicka. Played on SL almost exclusively. I'm Dire, everywhere else.


----------



## Telnac (Feb 2, 2010)

Feral robot in da house.


----------



## Damian (Feb 2, 2010)

my character was originally a non anthro, but I got my friend to draw him as an anthro like a week ago


----------



## Roose Hurro (Feb 2, 2010)

All my critters are alien, not anthro... Roose, included.  (Though I do have a couple genetically engineered terrestrial critters, Tiffin and Gosharoo, but they ain't anthro, either.)


----------



## cheeriocheetah (Feb 2, 2010)

Hmm, so feral is generally equivalent to quad?  Anyway, I've always been quad.  On the topic of there being more DA "ferals," I wonder why that is?  And why are there presumably fewer here (*nods to those who have just announced themselves as ferals*)?


----------



## Nargle (Feb 3, 2010)

Aside from the mental capabilities of a human, my fursona isn't anthro at all. Just a dog. Personally I don't like the stereotypical bipedal anthro. Or "anthros" that are just humans with fur, tails, and animal heads. Who made up the rule that an "anthro" had to look like that? XD I grew up with anthros like Wishbone and the Lion King, so natural, animal-looking anthros with the ability to think and speak for me =3

(PS, I would never consider myself "feral," because I'm a DOG. It's like, an oxymoron.)


----------



## Seas (Feb 3, 2010)

Mine isn't one either.
His species is primarily quadripedal and only secondarily bipedal, have no thumbs (although I did "cheat" on some of my drawings in lazy convenience), and don't follow human anatomy nor proportions (which can otherwise be seen in most anthro art).
Their civilization and values are also greatly different to the human one.


----------



## cheeriocheetah (Feb 4, 2010)

Nargle said:


> Aside from the mental capabilities of a human, my fursona isn't anthro at all. Just a dog. Personally I don't like the stereotypical bipedal anthro. Or "anthros" that are just humans with fur, tails, and animal heads. Who made up the rule that an "anthro" had to look like that? XD I grew up with anthros like Wishbone and the Lion King, so natural, animal-looking anthros with the ability to think and speak for me =3
> 
> (PS, I would never consider myself "feral," because I'm a DOG. It's like, an oxymoron.)



I extremely approve!  And here's to Wishbone.  *thumbless cheers*


----------



## InuAkiko (Feb 7, 2010)

akiko is almost always quad. it feels unnatural drawing her as an anthro.


----------



## Telnac (Feb 8, 2010)

Thumbless furs: do your characters manipulate tools at all?  If so... how?


----------



## Icky (Feb 8, 2010)

If I ever got around to making one, it would be feral. Anthro avians look weird to me, and raise too many complications


----------



## cheeriocheetah (Feb 8, 2010)

Telnac said:


> Thumbless furs: do your characters manipulate tools at all?  If so... how?



When I draw my characters for simple gag comics, they have anthro tendencies and sort of half-stand.  Their paws become more handlike.  Otherwise, for my main comic and artwork, my quad chars don't use tools or struggle to use them.  For my fursona, I kind of use Lion King-type paws, where the dewclaw can almost act as a thumb.  And of course, my reference sheet claims I have "prehensile paws" so they somehow must magically be able to hold a pencil and stuff.  Yeah.  Logic.


----------



## Cooon (Feb 16, 2010)

I have a faun, but an extremely animal based faun, ears and fur. So it's some dimension between human and furry :S


----------



## Ratte (Feb 16, 2010)

i have a feral, though in the chibis i depict it as an anthro.


----------

